# Short Films Thread



## Desmond (Jun 28, 2016)

This thread is dedicated to sharing interesting short movies on the web.

To start off, here are a few I like:


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 28, 2016)

i was waiting for this thread to be created. Good initiation.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 5, 2016)

This one was nice.

No flashy effects..just simple film.

[YOUTUBE]_u6Tt3PqIfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2016)

Watch in night with lights out. Much better.

[YOUTUBE]adap4rzlM2I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't know the existence of this thread! So here are some of the nice short movie that I have saved in my YT playlist:













Btw, this channel on YT have short movies on many categories like Drama, Comedy and Sci Fi:
*www.youtube.com/channel/UCTMt7iMWa7jy0fNXIktwyLA


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2020)

New shortfilm from the guy who made the original SCP Dollhouse film






Edit:

His other films:






These are more like Machinimas:


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2020)

Anyone know about Corridor Digital? They make cool videos:
*www.youtube.com/c/Corridor/videos
Examples:




















Checkout their playlist:
*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVK1Q9ppZiaCJ0a_JKw76mLwGYMMXXyD1


----------



## Cyberghost (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 15, 2020)

@Vyom checkout their superman pov video its cool 






I started watching them when their stop motion karate video got popular.






They also have a real life gta v video i guess.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 15, 2020)

^^ You really quote me a Corridor digital video! Already watched them all when they released.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 5, 2021)

Guys check out this fan made short movie based on marvel X-Men characters, quite good.
@Vyom @khalil1210


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2021)

This guy takes well known cartoon characters and makes dark and gritty stories around them.






and it's sequel


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 10, 2021)

What do you guys think about this? This channel has some short videos. It is not exactly a film, but these videos are a good work of art.

*www.youtube.com/channel/UCuoMasRkMhlj1VNVAOJdw5w
My favorite once are

1)Skywatching






2) Contingency








Spoiler: If you didnt get what happened, only then click.



Basically, the channel gets Hijacked and then these tapes are played. It is suspected that some extraterrestrial being, possibly living on the moon is doing this. His motive is to possibly kill all humans, or get them killed.


Also checkout other videos if you liked these
Now while these videos are really short, and not movies, but I think this thread is suitable.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 10, 2021)

Cool. Just like SCP.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 10, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Just like SCP.



Interesting stuff man. These things give a better feeling of horror than Jump scare movies etc.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Sep 20, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


>


Yeah, I watched this long time back. Good film but shorter than I would have liked.


----------

